# Help With Sunglows



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi could anyone please tell me what the difference is between a Tremper Sunglow and a Bell Sunglow if there are any visual differences cheers


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The differace between a Talbino super hypo and a Balbino super hypo is they are two differace strains of albino. The visual differance can be very hard to see. As a rule Balbino super hypo will have red puplis. BUT Talbino super hypo can also express red puplis thought they more often expess Blacker looking puplis.

Talbino super hypo tangerine carrottail.









Balbino super hypo tangerine carrotail.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

gazz said:


> The differace between a Talbino super hypo and a Balbino super hypo is they are two differace strains of albino. The visual differance can be very hard to see. As a rule Balbino super hypo will have red puplis. BUT Talbino super hypo can also express red puplis thought they more often expess Blacker looking puplis.
> 
> Talbino super hypo tangerine carrottail.
> image
> ...


Going off your pics ide say the first one but as you said they can both express thankyou very much for the help much appreciated

Regards 

Carl


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ccrew said:


> Going off your pics ide say the first one but as you said they can both express thankyou very much for the help much appreciated
> 
> Regards
> 
> Carl


PS-Not my pic's.

Like i said it can be really hard to tell them apart.

Here is a brighter example of a Balbino super hypo tangerine.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

gazz said:


> PS-Not my pic's.
> 
> Like i said it can be really hard to tell them apart.
> 
> ...



That is one sweet looking leo! :flrt:


----------

